# Songs that tear you apart



## gadeerwoman (Feb 12, 2019)

What songs just tear your insides apart?
For me the #1 is Alan Jackson's 'I Want To Stroll Over Heaven With You'. If you can listen to that song without a tear in your eye you got a hard heart.
Then, in no particular order, are songs like Moe Bandy's 'When I'm Too Old To Die Young'; 'Daddy's Hands', 'Bless the Beast And The Children', 'Go Rest High On That Mountain', Sarah McLachlan's 'Angel'. (bet a lot of folks don't even remember most of those).
Let's hear em folks...which ones are just hard for you to listen to.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2019)

Sgt. McKenzie,
country roads,
what would you say( trailer choir sago mine disaster)
Hero in Harlan ( Tom T Hall)
This ain't nothing (Craig Morgan)
A Jewel here on Earth (Louvin Brothers)


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2019)

Cathead Johnson, the holler where I was born


----------



## dirtnap (Feb 12, 2019)

different by Micah Tyler


----------



## stubrew (Feb 12, 2019)

Conway. _That's My Job_


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2019)

Jamey Johnson, Lead Me Home


----------



## madsam (Feb 12, 2019)

Amazing Grace !!!!


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2019)

madsam said:


> Amazing Grace !!!!




Yep, on Scottish bagpipes  or Cherokee flutes.


----------



## panfish (Feb 12, 2019)

Cats in the cradle. And stay.  By sugar land


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2019)

Taps at a funeral, How do you say goodbye Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver, Remember when Alan Jackson, Forever Young Rod Stewart, I can only imagine Mercy Me


----------



## specialk (Feb 12, 2019)

When I get where I'm going
On the far side of the sky
The first thing that I'm gonna do
Is spread my wings and fly
I'm gonna land beside a lion
And run my fingers through his mane
Or I might find out what it's like
To ride a drop of rain
Yeah, when I get where I'm going
There'll be only happy tears
I will shed the sins and struggles
I have carried all these years
And I'll leave my heart wide open
I will love and have no fear
Yeah, when I get where I'm going
Don't cry for me down here
I'm gonna walk with my grandaddy
And he'll match me step for step
And I'll tell him how I missed him
Every minute since he left
And then I'll hug his neck
Yeah, when I get where I'm going
There'll be only happy tears
I will shed the sins and struggles
I have carried all these years
And I'll leave my heart wide open
I will love and have no fear
Yeah, when I get where I'm going
Don't cry for me down here
So much pain and so much darkness
In this world we stumble through
All these questions I can't answer
So much work to do
But when I get where I'm going
And I see my Maker's face
I'll stand forever in the light
Of His amazing grace
Yeah when I get where I'm going
Oh when I get where I'm going
There'll be only happy tears
Hallelujah
I will love and have no fear
When I get where I'm going
Yeah, when I get where I'm going


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Batjack (Feb 12, 2019)

Kieth Whitley..Tell Lorrie I Love Her. And watching Lorrie Morgan sing..'Til a Tear Becomes a Rose..with a empty stool and a mic spotlighted next to her.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Feb 12, 2019)

George Jones, He Stopped Loving her today


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 12, 2019)

Ralph and Carter Stanley: Who will Sing for Me


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, on Scottish bagpipes  or Cherokee flutes.


Anything played on bagpipes by someone who knows how to play them raises the hair up on the back of my neck and makes me want to go chop somebody up with a big two-handed claymore.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


>


Ole Red was a heckuva storyteller. it's a shame these so-called country singers of today have lost that talent!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Ole Red was a heckuva storyteller. it's a shame these so-called country singers of today have lost that talent!!!


Johny paycheck was another good one


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ronnie Milsap... "I Wouldn't Have Missed it for the World"

If you've ever had a lost love...that one will kill ya...


<iframe width="864" height="648" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2019)

Darrel Scott wrote it, but Patty did the definitive version. I think the line "you spend your life digging coal out of the bottom of your grave" is one of the most powerful lines ever written into a song.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 12, 2019)

Hank Williams Sr
I’m So Lonesome I Could Cry

I was only about 10 but my sister’s boyfriend, now my BIL for 50yrs now, returned from Vietnam and told me there wasn’t a single one of troops who wasn’t balling when this played on the airwaves some nights.
This was about 68-69
The image he painted comes back every time I hear this song.
I could not imagine.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


>


Patty loveless puts her heart in every note. That little gal can flat out sing. That ain’t the Grand dad that I know is a great one by her too.


----------



## baddave (Feb 12, 2019)

i have made a few good moves in my life but this song really makes me look back and think about a lot of things that , sadly, i have to keep to myself


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Patty loveless puts her heart in every note. That little gal can flat out sing. That ain’t the Grand dad that I know is a great one by her too.


Patty is one of the few, genuine female singers that I admire, along with Emmylou, Bonnie, Samantha Fish, Lucinda Williams, and Linda Rondstadt.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 12, 2019)

There are many. Here is one.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2019)

Hard to beat this


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is another.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## srb (Feb 12, 2019)

Vern Gosdin

Chiseled in Stone??


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 12, 2019)

“Country Bumpkin” famously by Cal Smith, but I like the Loretta Lynn version best.  It’s on YouTube.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 12, 2019)

“One Tin Soldier” as sung in 1971 by the group Coven, and used in the movie “Billy Jack.”

...Go ahead and hate your neighbor,  
Go ahead and cheat a friend. 
Do it in the name of heaven,  
You can justify it in the end.…


----------



## calibob1 (Feb 12, 2019)

green green grass of home


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2019)

Forgot this one, heard it live a couple years back, if there was a dry eye in the house, I couldn't see it due to my blurred vision...


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 12, 2019)

Harry Chapin, “Cat’s in the Cradle.”

(It’s also sad that Chapin himself was killed in a car crash in 1981, leaving behind an 8-year old son...)


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 12, 2019)

“Whiskey Lullabye” by Brad Paisley and Alison Krauss.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 12, 2019)

I attended the funeral of a friend a few years ago who’s wife left him many years ago. He never dated for the rest of his days. He had it planned for his daughter to play “He stopped loving her today” by George Jones. 

The ex was sitting there with the daughter. I thought it was appropriate. I think of that friend and his funeral now every time I hear that song.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 12, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 12, 2019)

Its between Jones and this one, I think

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## srb (Feb 12, 2019)

Hank Jr 

Mr weatherman!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2019)

Gary Allen’s “Songs About Rain” speaks to me.
Conway’s “That’s My Job” is one I really like.
The saddest by far is “Amazing Grace” played with bagpipes.  I’ve  attended two Firefighter funerals where it was played, couple that with Central giving a last call and it’s near impossible to keep your composure.


----------



## srb (Feb 12, 2019)

John Anderson 

Just came home to count the memories 


Johnny Paycheck 

Old violin 

Few of my favorites for Tuesday Night?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 12, 2019)

Rock of Ages.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 12, 2019)

Down in Tennessee ~John Anderson
What Hurts the Most~Jeffrey Steele
Stupid Boy~Sarah Buxton
What I really Meant to Say~Cyndi Thomson
Georgia Rain~Trisha Yearwood
If I didn’t Know Any Better~Allison Krauss


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 12, 2019)

Coat of Many Colors- Dolly
Rockin' Years- Dolly/ Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 12, 2019)

Here’s one of Georgia’s own:


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## K80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Drive by Alan jackson
That's my job
Most any song that reminds me of the things I'm missing out on with Grant. Just thinking about those songs puts a lump in my throat as I type this.


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Feb 13, 2019)

old violin     Johnny Paycheck
In my next life     Merle Haggard
The left panel       Buckethead


----------



## Duff (Feb 13, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Forgot this one, heard it live a couple years back, if there was a dry eye in the house, I couldn't see it due to my blurred vision...



Wow! Enjoyed that!


----------



## specialk (Feb 13, 2019)

one more


----------



## brownhounds (Feb 13, 2019)

Beualah Land.........Jamie Johnson


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 13, 2019)

"Over the next hill, we'll be home." Johnny Cash wrote it and performed it and Brooks and Dunn / Third Day did a remake of it for the Billy Graham movie a few years back.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 13, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## specialk (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Oldstick (Feb 13, 2019)

I just about have to leave to room when Elton John's "Daniel" comes on.  For personal/family reasons which I won't go into.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2019)

If this song, especially the last verse, doesn't make you feel something, then you're dead.


----------



## Dialer (Feb 13, 2019)

“On the turning away LIVE” by Pink Floyd


----------



## srb (Feb 13, 2019)

George strait

I can still make Cheyenne ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 13, 2019)

Reminds you that life’s short. Don’t let it slip away.


----------



## srb (Feb 13, 2019)

The Haggard 

Are the good times really over?


----------



## srb (Feb 13, 2019)

Hank Williams 
I’m so lonesome I could cry??????


----------



## ryork (Feb 13, 2019)

Some good ones mentioned. Off the top of my head some that always get to me are “Hello in There” and “ Sam Stone” by John Prine, “ If I Could Only Fly” the original Blaze Foley version, Johnny Cash doing Tom Petty’s “ Southern Accent”, “The Trilogy” by Elvis, and “Between an Old Memory and Me” by Keith Whitley.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2019)

Possum - Who's Gonna Fill Their Shoes?
Johnny - Man in Black


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ain true love,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## marathon (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Morning Beautiful by Steve Holy. I had it que'd and played it for my wife the morning she woke up on our 25th wedding anniversary, I also had it played at her funeral this past August.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 15, 2019)

Eagle - Take it Easy.  Took a fishing trip with my dad, brother and good friend several years ago.  We had a blast.  I edited a really cool video of the trip and used this song as the background.  Now that my dad has passed, every time I hear this song it reminds me of that fishing trip and him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## campboy (Feb 15, 2019)

Vern Gosdin - Chiseled in Stone


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 15, 2019)

Buckingham Palace, London, England 09-12-2001.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 16, 2019)

Kentucky Regency Hyatt..EVERY YEAR....turn it up loud (2:24)


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ain't no tear jerker but I do like to listen to Don Williams.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Hoss78 (Feb 16, 2019)

oldguy said:


> Possum - Who's Gonna Fill Their Shoes?
> Johnny - Man in Black


Awesome song and a question that remains unanswered.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hoss78 said:


> Awesome song and a question that remains unanswered.



Only names that I can put on a list to replace the Possum's list time has past as well.  Country Music is on its last leg.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2019)

Man there are some really good ones here.  Good call with North Dakota, NC Hillbilly.  One of Chris Knight's that always gets me is Love and a 45.  Also the verse in Hard Edges about  the little girl.  It makes.me think about my daughter.

Just off the top of my head, Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground by Willie.

The Year Clayton Delaney Died or Old Dogs and Children by Tom T. Hall.

Panbowl by Sturgil Simpson.

Old Before My Time by The Allman Bros.

I could name a bunch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2019)

jimbo4116 said:


> Only names that I can put on a list to replace the Possum's list time has past as well.  Country Music is on its last leg.



Sturgill Simpson, Whitey Morgan, Cody Jinks, Tyler Childers, Zephaniah Ohora, The Turnpike Troubadours.  

Go listen to them and see if you still think so.  Country, real country, is probably in better shape now than its been in a long time.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sturgill Simpson, Whitey Morgan, Cody Jinks, Tyler Childers, Zephaniah Ohora, The Turnpike Troubadours.
> 
> Go listen to them and see if you still think so.  Country, real country, is probably in better shape now than its been in a long time.



Don't want to hijack the thread. There are good singers out there but the music is changing.  Like I said I like listening to Don Williams. Throw in some Vern Gosdin, Gene Watson, Alan Jackson and even further back than that.

Country music started dying when the put Glenn Campbell and Barbra Mandrell on television.  But then I am old.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2019)

jimbo4116 said:


> Ain't no tear jerker but I do like to listen to Don Williams.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


Yep, that one always hits home.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sturgill Simpson, Whitey Morgan, Cody Jinks, Tyler Childers, Zephaniah Ohora, The Turnpike Troubadours.
> 
> Go listen to them and see if you still think so.  Country, real country, is probably in better shape now than its been in a long time.


You forgot Jamie, Shooter,  and some of Chris Stapleton's stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2019)

jimbo4116 said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread. There are good singers out there but the music is changing.  Like I said I like listening to Don Williams. Throw in some Vern Gosdin, Gene Watson, Alan Jackson and even further back than that.
> 
> Country music started dying when the put Glenn Campbell and Barbra Mandrell on television.  But then I am old.


I don't consider Glen Campbell or Barbara Mandrell either one to be country music. They were just the early pop "country" versions of the stuff they play on the radio today. The stuff that Waylon and Willie fought against. Get off the mainstream radio, and there is still plenty of real country out there.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 17, 2019)

Cole Swindell "You Should be Here" and either version of "Gone Away" by The Offspring or Five Finger Death Punch. Lost my very best friend in 2013 to brain cancer. Both songs lyrics tear me apart, although the 5FDP cover of Gone Away hits me the hardest. Can't listen to either without coming to tears.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't consider Glen Campbell or Barbara Mandrell either one to be country music. They were just the early pop "country" versions of the stuff they play on the radio today. The stuff that Waylon and Willie fought against. Get off the mainstream radio, and there is still plenty of real country out there.



ThaT is my point. Campbell and Mandrell weren't country but they were put on television as Country.  And if it is on TV it must be true.

I listen to sirrus radio. Willie's Road house and Bluegrass Junction mostly.
If you look a the Country Top 40 list you won't find anything that George Jones or Alan Jackson would tape.  The music has just changed.  That said, they were standing in the aisles when Jones was buried.  There won't even be a footnote in the Tennessean for the likes of Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean.

I will leave it there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2019)

jimbo4116 said:


> ThaT is my point. Campbell and Mandrell weren't country but they were put on television as Country.  And if it is on TV it must be true.
> 
> I listen to sirrus radio. Willie's Road house and Bluegrass Junction mostly.
> If you look a the Country Top 40 list you won't find anything that George Jones or Alan Jackson would tape.  The music has just changed.  That said, they were standing in the aisles when Jones was buried.  There won't even be a footnote in the Tennessean for the likes of Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean.
> ...


Turn it up one channel past Willie's Roadhouse to Outlaw Country. None of that pop stuff on there. I like me some Bluegrass Junction too.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 17, 2019)

To put this thread back on the rails.  Did anyone mention this one

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Feb 18, 2019)

Lead me home. Jamey Johnson.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 18, 2019)

Speaking of Glen Campbell his last song about having Alzheimer’s is a tear jerker.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Feb 18, 2019)

Van Morrison 

True Love.


----------



## redeli (Feb 18, 2019)

Teddy Bear--Red Sovine


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2019)

jimbo4116 said:


> ThaT is my point. Campbell and Mandrell weren't country but they were put on television as Country.  And if it is on TV it must be true.
> 
> I listen to sirrus radio. Willie's Road house and *Bluegrass Junction *mostly.
> If you look a the Country Top 40 list you won't find anything that George Jones or Alan Jackson would tape.  The music has just changed.  That said, they were standing in the aisles when Jones was buried.  There won't even be a footnote in the Tennessean for the likes of Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean.
> ...



Now you're talking,  BUT I have heard some stuff on it that I'm not quiet sure what it was


----------



## saltysenior (Feb 18, 2019)

try on YouTube.....''.Mother hold me tight '' , w/ Kitty Wells & Roy Acuff...Now that's a tear jerker


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 18, 2019)

Live like you were dying.....Tim McGraw
Dreams....Van Halen
Cats in the cradle....Harry Chapin


----------



## 7 point (Feb 19, 2019)

Lucky man by Montgomery  gentry


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2019)

I dreamed about momma last night by Hank Williams


----------



## killerv (Feb 19, 2019)

Dream Theater - Disappear


----------



## redeli (Feb 19, 2019)

Hurt--Johnny Cash


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Darrel Scott wrote it, but Patty did the definitive version. I think the line "you spend your life digging coal out of the bottom of your grave" is one of the most powerful lines ever written into a song.


I love Darrell Scotts version and have heard others sing this as well but dang...... Patty set the bar!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> I love Darrell Scotts version and have heard others sing this as well but dang...... Patty set the bar!!!!


Yep. Lots of folks have done it, but nobody has done it like Patty. I like my own version pretty good, but not as good as Patty's .


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2019)

Some that get to me:
Chris Knight- Train not running
                       Crooked Road
                      Broken Plow
                     My only Prayer
Cody Canada- Breakdown
Eric Paslay- She don't love you


----------



## tad1 (Feb 20, 2019)

You guys are really laying out the solid gold!

Heres a couple: Keith Whitley, I never go around mirrors





Brad Paisley, Who needs pictures





There are sooo many more, Good thread here guys!


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mark Chesnutt - “She Was”
Steve Wariner - “Holes in the Floor of Heaven”


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 22, 2019)

Mark Collie for his dad.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2019)

Imagine


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 22, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Live like you were dying.....Tim McGraw
> Dreams....Van Halen
> Cats in the cradle....Harry Chapin


A lot of truth in Cat's in the cradle. 
Dad don't have time for his little boy & then later in life his son don't have time for him.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 23, 2019)

Merle Haggards If I could only fly.
Teea Goans version of Haggards I didn’t mean to love you.
Both great. Maybe someone could post them.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Mama's Hungry eyes.


----------



## poohbear (Feb 24, 2019)

The Dance by Garth Brooks


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 28, 2019)

A lot of my favorite versions of songs, are the songwriters versions, and not the original released version that made them famous. The songwriter has a way of putting their emotions into them, because it’s real.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 28, 2019)

naildrvr said:


>



KILLER !


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 28, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Question then I'll delete.
> Problem:
> I want to post some tunes in this thread. When I click the "share" icon it pops up just about everything BUT embed which that's the way I have always done it.
> I see one icon to "post link" and I'm almost positive there won't be any bad words or anything offensive. I DO NOT want to break the link back rule.
> ...



I’m not sure what type of computer you are posting from? I’m am just using an Apple Ipad, and it’s really simple now, compared to what it used to be. You used to have to go thru a long process to embed, now much more easy. Just go to YouTube, click on “share”, then “copy link”. Then start your post here, then click “paste” into the message box. It will paste the link here, and embed it for you.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 28, 2019)

This one is a KILLER. He's was a Georgia Boy too..
R.I.P.? Thanks for the help lonewolf247.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 28, 2019)

Well worth a listen. KILLER!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 1, 2019)

Keeping with the Singletary trend. Nice spin on the “Old Violin”


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2019)

Own a roll. ETC had volumes of #1's. Then he had something go wrong with his vocal cords. He had to stop recording and touring in his prime. What a tragedy. This is a GREAT SONG!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2019)

Beat me to it! Here's a live version for your enjoyment.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2019)

Way better than the Aerosmith version.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2019)

GOOD ONE!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ok guitar pickers, there are a couple of very unique things you might notice, about the way Dan Seals played guitar, if your not familiar or didn’t know that about him:
RIP Dan!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dan and Marie had some good one's. This is my personal favorite version. KILLER !


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 3, 2019)

He Didn't Have to Be - Brad Paisley
Letters from Home - John Michael Montgomery
Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire & Skip Ewing
If We Were Vampires - Jason Isbell
Elephant - Jason Isbell
Dress Blues - Jason Isbell (Written after the funeral of a fallen soldier)
Center Aisle - Caedmon's Call (Written after the funeral of a teen who committed suicide)
Boy - Lee Brice
I Loved Her First - Heartland
One Boy, One Girl - Collin Raye
Learning to Live Again - Garth Brooks
Laughed Until We Cried - Jason Aldean
Hurt - Johnny Cash
My Way to You - Jamey Johnson
A Night to Remember - Joe Diffie
We Don't Get to Be Here Long - NEEDTOBREATHE
That's Why I'm Here - Kenny Chesney
The Good Stuff - Kenny Chesney
The Long Way Home - Bebo Norman


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2019)

In my time of dying,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 5, 2019)

most anyting by red sovine!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2019)

This one absolutely never fails to wring some emotion out of me:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2019)

Sometimes I cry-Jason Crabb


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 12, 2019)

This don’t touch you best check your pulse.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## zedex (Jun 14, 2019)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Harry Chapin, “Cat’s in the Cradle.”
> 
> (It’s also sad that Chapin himself was killed in a car crash in 1981, leaving behind an 8-year old son...)


It's TRUE. He was rear ended in new York by a semi


----------



## zedex (Jun 14, 2019)

Red sovine,  teddy bear


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


>



Here's the answer to that song.


----------



## jeg (Jun 15, 2019)

Confederate Railroad - Daddy Never Was The Cadillac Kind


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 15, 2019)

stubrew said:


> Conway. _That's My Job_



^Chokes me up every time.

Another one is He Walked on Water by Randy Travis.


----------

